# iBook G4 OS X boot problem



## Sebas1126 (Sep 20, 2005)

iBook G4 - OS X boot problem

This is my 1st Mac experience, trying to help my son get his iBook G4 to boot. 
Specs:
OS X 10.3.9 (7W98), Kernel version - Darwin 7.9.0 Panther 
800 MHz Power PC G4 
640 MB DR SDRAM - 128 MB built-in + 512 module
37.3 GB HDD 
5.6 GB free
31.6 GB used 64,874 folders
332,219 files
Bus - 133 MHz
Boot ROM version 4.7.7 fo
Mat****a CD-RW - DVD ROM

I can get it up and running about every 2 - 3 days but even then it's on a hit or miss basis and usually by holding down the option key or a force restart. Most of the time, when I press the power button, I can hear the hdd spin up and then approx 5 secs later, the fan(s) starts up, very loudly, and it stays in that state until I hold down the power button for 5 secs to force shutdown. I've let it run for over an hour with just the loud fan funning and nothing happening on the screen. Occasionally I can hear a different sound from the hdd and then get a grey screen with a grey apple and then blue and then it boots into the desktop. I can sometimes stay on and do various things, like go online or just look around but sometimes, especially if I leave it alone for a minute or so to read something, it locks up and I can only try a command + control + power button force restart or a 5 sec power button force shutdown. 

When it does boot up, it seems to run fine, in my limited experience with Apples, which is about a couple of weeks now. I get the desktop every few days and can get online. I've downloaded all Apple software updates during these up times. I followed the instructions on the Ken Stone site in preparation for upgrading to Tiger 10.4, such as 1. Repair Disk Permissions 2. Downloaded, installed and ran several clean-up type programs, like MacJanitor and Cache Out X. I reseated the RAM module and downloaded a firmware update for the Airport Extreme card. I've also reset the PRAM and NVRAM with command + option + P + R keys and ran FSCK by typing" /sbin/fsck -fy" 4-5 times at the command prompt. Every time I ran FSCK, it finished with a message that FSCK was successful but always said the disk was modified. One article I read said I should run FSCK until that message saying the disk was modified went away but it never did so I quit after about the 5th time. Now I can't get it to go into Open Firmware or get a command prompt. 

At the present time, the disk containing Tiger 10.4 is in the CD-DVD player, but before I could start the installation, the computer locked up and I had to force shutdown and haven't been able to get it back up or get the disk out. I've found that the act of putting a disk in sometimes helps in getting it to boot, like with this Tiger disk or Disk Warrior, which I've run once.

Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ggf (Feb 19, 2009)

Check out this site
http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/
I have the same problem and have been looking for a fix 
this is the most promising lead I have found 
I haven't tried it yet but will on the weekend I will let you know how it goes
ggf


----------



## Sebas1126 (Sep 20, 2005)

ggf said:


> Check out this site
> http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/
> I have the same problem and have been looking for a fix
> this is the most promising lead I have found
> ...


 Thank you for your reply.

I had seen this site before and seriously considered trying the fix but put it off due to the complexity (to me) of the job. I might still consider trying it. I would appreciate knowing how it works for you.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## ggf (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Sebas1126
Tried this about 3 hours ago 
When I had it disassembled I looked at the chip with a 20X magnifying glass and just like in the article I had dry solder joints on the end two pins of the chip.
I used the shim method - bought a pack of silicon feet from a hardware store. I might think about re-soldering later but I would need to buy a finer soldering iron and do some more practice. Anyway putting in a shim worked and was not really very hard. If you follow the ifixit's instructions as suggested and take it slow it will take about 10-15 minutes. the trickiest part for me was releasing the catch inside the battery compartment so I could get the case off. 

If you can use a screwdriver you can do this. You do need the philips size zero and the torx size 8 though. You should be able to buy these at radio shack or similar. I bought a set with about 32 bits for about $20AUD (about $13 US)

Give it a go you have nothing to loose
Regards
ggf


----------



## Sebas1126 (Sep 20, 2005)

ggf said:


> Hi Sebas1126
> Tried this about 3 hours ago
> When I had it disassembled I looked at the chip with a 20X magnifying glass and just like in the article I had dry solder joints on the end two pins of the chip.
> I used the shim method - bought a pack of silicon feet from a hardware store. I might think about re-soldering later but I would need to buy a finer soldering iron and do some more practice. Anyway putting in a shim worked and was not really very hard. If you follow the ifixit's instructions as suggested and take it slow it will take about 10-15 minutes. the trickiest part for me was releasing the catch inside the battery compartment so I could get the case off.
> ...


G'Day ggf 
Good onya. :up: I'm glad to see that the fix worked for you. 
Thanks for all the details. I have the necessary tools and I'll look for a proper shim. I might try this soon. 
You've helped a lot and I appreciate it.


----------

